# '06 V10 Oil Change DIY



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*'06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Extraction Method)*

I did my 5K oil change this weekend and figured I would share my experience with all.
If anybody has more insight into any aspects of this process, please feel free to comment for my future benefit as well as the benefit of all who read this post.
1) Start with a V10 that is in need of a oil and filter change








2) Make sure you have the correct oil, filter, and tool required for this process. I used the oil that is VW507.00 spec and can be bought at the VW dealer (approx retail cost is $7.00 per liter) Oil change capacity is approximately 13 liters.








Oil filter part number is shown, sorry for the out of focused image.








I ordered the oil filter cap removal tool from http://www.samstagsales.com for $67.00 plus shipping. Do not attempt oil filter removal without this tool, you will ruin the oil filter cap trying to unscrew it without this tool.
















3) Remove engine cover by pulling on it from the four corners. There are push in snug fit pins holding this cover in place.








4) You will now see the oil filter cap that needs to be removed to replace the filter. You have to remove this filter cover first since there is a valve that will release oil into the oil pan when this cover is opened and the filter removed.
















5) When you install the new oil filter onto the filter cap, remember to also replace the 'O' ring that goes around the oil filter cap. This 'O' ring is included in the oil filter unit.








6) I use the Pela Pro 14L extraction unit to extract the old oil. I know there are many who prefer the drain method, I just prefer the extraction method to avoid making a mess.








Also, the one thing that you need to do is that there has to be some sort of seal around the dipstick holder and the extraction tube. If there is no seal present, you will be sucking up a lot of air and not much oil. I use a paper towel wrapped around the extraction tube, you can wrap a rubber band or blue masking tape to create that seal.








This is a good time to wash the engine cover, I washed mine and let it air dry over night.
The actual oil change process itself took about 1 hour and I extracted approximately 13liters.
Good luck and have fun...

_Modified by DCC at 12:26 AM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by DCC at 12:26 AM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by DCC at 12:27 AM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by DCC at 12:29 AM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by DCC at 9:12 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*

Good write-up. Sounds too easy. The Pela 14K Oil Change Pump can be purchased at marine supply stores for $100 such as here:
http://www.boatersworld.com/oi...c.htm
http://www.yachtsee.com/pelaoilextractorpro14.htm
http://www.wholesalemarine.com...DAF_A

Filter element is: b 07z 115 562
O-rings is: 07z 115 444


_Modified by spockcat at 9:13 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (spockcat)*

Spock,
the 'O' ring is included with the filter correct?
it was in my filter box when I bought mine unless the dealer sold me the 'O' ring and just put it into the same box.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Spock,
the 'O' ring is included with the filter correct?
it was in my filter box when I bought mine unless the dealer sold me the 'O' ring and just put it into the same box.


I couldn't tell you. I only looked up the part numbers in the catalog so they were supplied in writing in this thread.


----------



## v10treg (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*

Very Good idea, and a great guide with pictures.
I changed my oil in my new v10 after I bought it, and it was the biggest bitch. Not that it was hard, but took a lot of effort to remove those plastic skid plates underneath, and having a monster gusher of 12 liters over flow my catch can!
Oil extraction on the v10 is the most logical, and best way to change our oil. I will be buying an extractor online now, per your advice and experience.
Jason


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (v10treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10treg* »_Very Good idea, and a great guide with pictures.
I changed my oil in my new v10 after I bought it, and it was the biggest bitch. Not that it was hard, but took a lot of effort to remove those plastic skid plates underneath, and having a monster gusher of 12 liters over flow my catch can!
Oil extraction on the v10 is the most logical, and best way to change our oil. I will be buying an extractor online now, per your advice and experience.
Jason

Let me add that the Bentley Manual has also listed 'extraction' as a oil removal/change procedure.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (spockcat)*

The air aspiration at the dipstick is a concern. On mine, I cannot get the oil sample tube (for my UOA's) much below the oil level. I have not tried to extract a large quantity, but I assume you got the 12.5 leters out so extraction did work. I am old fashioned so I still shag under the car, fight with the belly pan and pull the plug, that way I know I am draining the bottom of the barrel.
One other note, I used longlife111, I think it is mobil1 ESP from germany. Look at the dipstick when you check your oil, mine had fisheyes on the plastic part. I use elf oils and I am happy, right now solaris lsx, no fisheyes.
The extractor is great for pulling oil from the differentials.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (spockcat)*

Forgot to mention that I noticed the oil is half price in your area, I guess the lube oil plants are in texas. The elf oils wont come close in price.
I would be curious what your source charges for the auto trans oil we use in the 6 speed auto trans, the VW part number for 1 leter is G-055-025-A2. Only the OEM fluid may be used, other ATF 3309 fluids may not be compatible with the factory fill.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (wolfshund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfshund* »_The air aspiration at the dipstick is a concern. On mine, I cannot get the oil sample tube (for my UOA's) much below the oil level. I have not tried to extract a large quantity, but I assume you got the 12.5 leters out so extraction did work. I am old fashioned so I still shag under the car, fight with the belly pan and pull the plug, that way I know I am draining the bottom of the barrel.
One other note, I used longlife111, I think it is mobil1 ESP from germany. Look at the dipstick when you check your oil, mine had fisheyes on the plastic part. I use elf oils and I am happy, right now solaris lsx, no fisheyes.
The extractor is great for pulling oil from the differentials.


I am not understanding what you are refering to about the 'fisheyes'


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (wolfshund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfshund* »_Forgot to mention that I noticed the oil is half price in your area, I guess the lube oil plants are in texas. The elf oils wont come close in price.
I would be curious what your source charges for the auto trans oil we use in the 6 speed auto trans, the VW part number for 1 leter is G-055-025-A2. Only the OEM fluid may be used, other ATF 3309 fluids may not be compatible with the factory fill. 

I'll check this Friday when I visit the dealer...


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*

DCC and Spock,
After looking at your pictures, I can clearly see the need for the oil filter wrench, i.e overprices VW specialty tool. BUT.... if this is the same type or similar plastic filter housing as on my wife's VR6 Jetta, a good quality strap wrench should work just fine. It also would not be possible to damage it since the strap is far more maleable than the housing. Thoughts???? 
But I definitely am going to order a PELA right now








I am glad to see some post some pics on the TDI oil change, this way I will not have any surprises when I do mine


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (whammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_DCC and Spock,
After looking at your pictures, I can clearly see the need for the oil filter wrench, i.e overprices VW specialty tool. BUT.... if this is the same type or similar plastic filter housing as on my wife's VR6 Jetta, a good quality strap wrench should work just fine. It also would not be possible to damage it since the strap is far more maleable than the housing. Thoughts???? 
But I definitely am going to order a PELA right now








I am glad to see some post some pics on the TDI oil change, this way I will not have any surprises when I do mine









The filter cap is too shallow for a strap wrench. I tried it first before ordering the special tool.
On my old B5.5 Passat TDi which had a deeper filter cap, the strap wrench worked fine.
I suggest you try it with your version of a strap wrench before deciding to order the tool.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (AsianDude)*

A fisheye is an incomplete wetting of the surface. Paints do this when the suface film cannot form completely. You can demonstrate it easily; On a piece of scrap metal, spray silicone lube, let dry. Then try to paint. The result is a fisheye surface. Arco graphite used to do this and was not considered a very good oil, so when I see it, I become uncomfortable. But note, just because the oil film may have problems forming on plastic, does not mean that it will fisheye on metal.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*

Thanks, my compliments on your engine cleanliness. 
Lots of dust in the west, i need to think of a safe for the engine way to clean. The military used to use R-11. Any good ideas?


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (DCC)*

will this work on a V6?
I hope so because it looks wicked easy.


----------



## Vaino (May 16, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (wolfshund)*

I tried the Pela 14 method on my 2006 V10 today, with very poor results. You can't get far enough down to extract much more than 1 liter of oil. Even using the Dipstick tube as the extraction method is not really working.







The tubes provided won't go farther down than the length of the dipstick.
Heading back down to finish the job the old fashioned way. No choice now!
How much oil were you able to extract via this method?? A full 12.5 liters??











_Modified by Vaino at 10:29 AM 1-20-2008_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (wolfshund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfshund* »_...I am old fashioned so I still shag under the car, fight with the belly pan and pull the plug, that way I know I am draining the bottom of the barrel.

Ditto; IMO the nasty stuff I want out is in the bottom of the pan -- the last .25 liter that would be hard to extract.
However, I'm a bit "wrench challenged" and my 5k service on Friday, w/oil change, cost $54 w/filter (I supplied the oil since the dealer didn't stock it, from http://www.1stvwparts.com/ for $6.80/ltr.).
BTW: Excellent write-up and photo illustration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*

For the record, I did not think it would work based on the air aspiration (but my V10 is my only experience). It may be that some of the engines have differences in the dipsticks or configurations. It is the strangest oil level check I have seen. Mine gives a dry stick on the first pull, then if re-inserted the oil reads on the stick- almost like it has a septum.
Since i change every 5000, i could extract every other time, and shag for the 10,000 change intervals.
The extra 1/4l in the pan may not be a problem with 5000 mile changes because the engine holds 2l of old oil anyway. The high volume of old oil is reason enough to change every 5000 because we want to keep the circulating iron down to below 40ppm


----------



## 356130 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (TwisTTer)*

Not sure about the V-6, but do NOT use an extractor on the V-8, the oil pan has 2 "wells" (and 2 drain plugs) and an extractor will not get all the oil. I believe the service manual specifically states this.
TM


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*

Vaino,
I don't know why you couldn't get the oil extracted. I changed the oil on my 06 V10 with the Pela extractor and got virtually 14L out!!!! No fuss no mess???


----------



## Vaino (May 16, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (whammie)*

I'm thinking there might be differences in the Oil Dipstick tubes from car to car. I did a regular, drop the pans and use a big bucket method. My Touareg is happy again. Fresh 507 and filter.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vaino* »_I tried the Pela 14 method on my 2006 V10 today, with very poor results. You can't get far enough down to extract much more than 1 liter of oil. Even using the Dipstick tube as the extraction method is not really working.







The tubes provided won't go farther down than the length of the dipstick.
Heading back down to finish the job the old fashioned way. No choice now!
How much oil were you able to extract via this method?? A full 12.5 liters??








_Modified by Vaino at 10:29 AM 1-20-2008_

Vaino,
First you have to remove the oil filter cap to release the valve allowing oil to flow back into the oil pan.
Second, the extraction tube should go as far as the dip stick (maybe alittle more), the Pela comes with 3 different diameter extraction tubes and I'm sure one of them will work.
Third, there must be a seal created around the extraction tube and the dip stick holder/tube to enable to the oil to be extracted. If there is air leaking around this area, you will only be able to extract no more than 1-2 liters.
I know you ended up doing it the old fashioned way, but do try it again next time, I bet you're gonna love it.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*

Vaino,
You are not that far from me, I am NJ as well just a bit south of you in Edison. Next time you are up for an oil change let me know, maybe we can verify the dipstick theory or if you got different sets of tubes to place in the dipstick or ??????
As far as the air aspiration at the dipstick, I just used a bunch of blue masking tape to "seal" it up while sucking out the old oil.
Hell, it worked so well I was going to use it own my 2000 MKIV VR6 but with the oil filter housing underneath the belly pan anyway I figured I might as well just do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Vaino (May 16, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (AsianDude)*

I'll give it another try next time as I'm got the Pela 14 now. I did remove the Oil filter first, before doing the oil change. Leaving it open to allow oil to drain. The pela tube reachs about 1/2 inch lower than the dipstick. This is about two inches short of the bottom of the Oil Pan.
Couple of items same at odds however.
1. The dipstick doesn't reach the bottom of the Oil Pan, how do you get the remaining oil out?
2. Some have claimed to get a "full 14 liters". How is this possible when a full oil change is 11.5 liters with filter (according to the Owner's manual anyway?







Sales brochures and technical specification list a total engine capacity as 13.5. Most engines with oil coolers have somewhere between 1 - 1.5 liters in the cooler and hoses, so I imagine that explains the 11.5 versus 13.5, but how do you get to 14 liters?

Doing the old fashion method, although not fun, is certainly no heart ache. It's less work than changing oil on my 968, or even my Audi S4 Avant. Atleast you have plenty of clearance to work with.







I was surprised however, just how dirty the oil appeared after some 3,880 miles. I wonder if the dealer didn't use 507 on the 5000 mile oil change. 
Whammie - P.S. I'd welcome a second set of eyes on the Pela oil change. In the spring, when the weather is warmer! Did you buy your V10 from Reydel?


_Modified by Vaino at 5:49 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*

Remember to store the Pela empty. Keeping old oil in the Pela will clog up the hand pump...not pretty


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (AsianDude)*

Any Pela 14 owners in the Phoenix area? Swap a couple cold ones for use of the Pela to try it out before I buy one? Coming up on my 5000mi first oil change.
I read a posting on Castrol SLX Professional LL03 oil. 504/507 spec! Even had a picture of the bottle, but can't find the posting anymore. (Glad I printed it out.) Anyone been able to find this oil?
Going to try and fab a custom T10192 oil filter wrench. I can have a lot of fun at Lowes or Home Depot with the $70 it would cost for the wrench. Should be pretty simple to make. (So I spend $70k on a '08 TDI Touareg and I'm still a cheap skate.







)
I called the local VW shop and asked to buy a couple liters of oil to have for topping off, etc. The guy tries to sell me 505.1 oil saying its the latest. When I educate him on 507 oil and give him the VW part number, he's amazed its available. Then warns me not to change the oil myself as VW might be give me an issue if I don't have it done professionally. THIS FROM THE GUY WHO DIDN'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE RIGHT OIL TO USE ON THE '08's.







I found it funny!

_Modified by Cave Creek Alt Fueler at 1:53 PM 1-22-2008_


_Modified by Cave Creek Alt Fueler at 3:39 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (Vaino)*

Vaino,
No problem just hit me with an IM.
I actually bought mine from Chris over at Langhorne. I have not bought anything from Reydel, except some oil and oil filters. Phenomenal deal at the time and no BS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (ehd)*

When I ordered the v10 oil for my 1st oil change from http://www.1stvwparts.com/ it was the same VW oil depicted in this thread.
However, preparing for my next oil change, I ordered it again, same part#, but it came as a Castrol product; see below -- it appears to be the same spec., correct?
Front: http://www.sometco.com/v10_oil_0.jpg
Back: http://www.sometco.com/v10_oil_1.jpg


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: '06 V10 Oil Change DIY (ehd)*

From your pictures, it does say that is meets the VW 507.00 specs on the bottle...so I would venture to agree that your good to go...
Maybe VW decided not to continue to sell the oil themselves?...I have no idea...


----------



## mineralfarmer (Sep 7, 2004)

*v10 oil filter tool*

The price of the tool is now up to $140. And from other sources, over $200. SnapOn for VW dealers only lists it for $90.


----------

